# Umstellung von DSL6000 auf 16000: seit gestern kein DSL mehr, was kann der Grund sein?



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte für gestern eine Umstellung von DSL 6000 auf 16000 (vom alten Telekom Call&Surf-Tarif mit DSL6000 auf DSL16000 bei gleichem Preis von 35€/Monat ) . Gestern war dann gegen 11:30h plötzlich DSL weg, gegen 14h rief ich bei der Hotline an, die baten um Geduld, es würde gerade noch umgestellt werden. Doch bis 20h keine Änderung. Da rief ich nochmal an, es wurde festgestellt dass bis zum Vermittlungspunkt wohl alles okay sei und es dann keine Synchronisation gibt. Für heute vormittag sollte dann ein Techniker das ganze prüfen. Seit ca 10h ist dies in Bearbeitung, bisher noch nicht mit Erfolg - inzwischen sitze ich bei meinen Eltern, um online gehen zu können. 


Jetzt hab ich mal im Status meiner Störungs-Auftragsnummer online nachgesehen, das ganze ist immer noch in Bearbeitung.

Woran kann das liegen? Mein Router (TP-Link TD8960BN) ist ADSL 2+ fähig, auch mein Ersatz-Router von der t-com (W502V) ist es. Beide können sich nicht synchronisieren, die (A)DSL blinkt dauernd. 


Kann es sein, dass mir die tcom VDSL geschaltet hat Seltsamerweise steht nämlich in meinem Status "Gestörtes Produkt: Standard - Anschluss (analog) mit VDSL " => ich habe aber einen normalen Call&Surf mit DSL 6000 und einfach nur den gleichen Vertrag auf 16.000 umgestellt.


Oder was kann sonst bei so einer für mich dem Anschein nach eher simplen Aktion schiefgehen? Kann vlt auch der Splitter ungeeignet sein?


----------



## rAveN_13 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Umstelliung von DSL6000 auf 16000: seit gestern kein DSL mehr, was kann der Grund sein?*

Wie sieht denn die Software der Router aus gibt es da Updates? 

Evtl. sind die Router defekt. Wenn die Lampe dauernd blinkt heißt, das dass ein Modul wohl nicht korrekt funktioniert bzw. schau mal ins Handbuch was die blinkende Diode bedeutet.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2012)

Aber BEIDE Router defekt, und mein TP-Link dann zufällig ausgerechnet genau DANN, wenn umgestellt wird? Das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. 

Die ADSL-Leuchte beim TP-Link bedeutet, dass er sich mit dem Provider versucht zu verbinden - wenn sie aus ist, ist er nicht verbunden. Bei mir isses so, dass die LED blinkt - dann aus ist - nach einer Weile wieder blinkt - dann wieder aus usw.


Firmware - seh ich grad - gibt es seit ein paar Tagen eine brandneue, aber die vorletzte ist von 2010, und die hab ich drauf. Wenn es also ein allgemeines Problem wegen DSL16k geben würde, dann müsste ich an sich recht viele Leute finden, die das Prob haben -so isses aber nicht...


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2012)

> Kann es sein, dass mir die tcom VDSL geschaltet hat Seltsamerweise steht nämlich in meinem Status "Gestörtes Produkt: Standard - Anschluss (analog) mit VDSL " => ich habe aber einen normalen Call&Surf mit DSL 6000 und einfach nur den gleichen Vertrag auf 16.000 umgestellt.
> 
> Oder was kann sonst bei so einer für mich dem Anschein nach eher simplen Aktion schiefgehen? Kann vlt auch der Splitter ungeeignet sein?


 
Umso simpler die eigentliche Aktion, umso komplizierter machen es die Anbieter. 

Die blinkenden Lichter bedeuten, das keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden kann. Ist bei der Fritz-Box genau so. Oder aber es liegt eine PPPoE-Zeitüberschreitung vor. --> Provider-Problem.

Frag bei der Telekom mal nach, auf was die deinen Vertrag genau gewechselt haben. Bei VDSL kann es gut sein, das der Router da Probleme bereitet.

Das der Fehler beim Splitter liegt glaube ich nicht. Zumindest war das bei meinen zahlmäßigen Internetumstellungen nie der Fall.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte gestern halt mit dem Service telefoniert und auch schon gefragt, ob vlt. versehntlich VDSL geschaltet sei - das wurde verneint.

In meiner Störungsmeldung steht wiederum wie gesagt was von VDSL... dafür braucht man natürlich einen passenden Router, das ist klar. Die Frage ist, ob das nur ein Tippfehler ist oder ob die wirklich VDSL geschaltet haben. Kann das überhaupt sein: zum gleichen Tarif VDSL, und dann dann aber mit "nur" 16000er-Speed?


In meinem Kundencenter steht zu meinen Vertrags/Prodktdaten kein einziges mal das Wort "VDSL", nur "Call & Surf Comfort/Standard (Analog)" oder "Beauftragtes Produkt: DSL 16000" usw.


----------



## Bambusbar (2. Februar 2012)

Also wenn die wirklich auf VDSL umgestellt haben (warum auch immer), dann kann das schon das Problem sein.
Ich weiß zumindest noch als ich vor 3,5 Jahre von DSL1000 auf VDSL umgestellt wurde hat das mein Speedport W701V auch nicht mitgemacht und ich musste auf das VDSL-Modem (Speedport 300HS) warten, das sie mir dann geschickt haben.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2012)

Ich geh mal stark von einem Tippfehler aus. So dusselig ist ja nicht mal die Telekom. Schon gar nicht bei telefonischer Nachfrage! 

Hast du den Router mal neu gestartet? Also Strom aus, Strom an? 

Ansonsten würde ich den Herren von der Telekom noch etwas Zeit geben. Mehr als warten kannst du dann eh nicht machen.


----------



## Bambusbar (2. Februar 2012)

Naja, bei der Telekom muss man auf alles gefasst sein  (Aber bei welchem großen Verein is das heutzutage nicht so ...)
Seit dem Umzug bin ich da einiges gewohnt.

Aber Pain hat schon Recht - mehr als warten kann man leider nicht :/


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2012)

Router an/aus schon längst passiert, ich hab den sowieso aus, wenn ich den nicht brauche. Im Moment isser an, fall der Techniker den anpingen muss oder so was (keine Ahnung, was die machen können oder was nicht... )


Ich hab auch per Kundencenter über den Status der Störungsnummer jetzt eine Nachricht geschickt, ob es vlt mit VDSL zu tun haben kann. Die wird (laut Website) direkt an den Techniker weitergesendet. Also, DAS ist schon klasse, dass man bei laufender Störung per Störungsnummer dem Techniker eine Nachricht senden kann - WENN es denn auch klappt...


theoretisch könnte ich sogar in einen telekom-Laden um die Ecke und da einen VDS-Router leihen, FALLS nötig... können die einem so ein Gerät zum TEst denn verleihen?


----------



## Bambusbar (2. Februar 2012)

Yap.
Machen die, bzw. sollten sie eigentlich machen.

Besagtes DSL-Modem is bei mir einmal über den Jordan gegangen, hat aber noch geleuchtet, geblinkt und reagiert alsob alles in Ordnung sei, hat halt nur nicht mehr das getan, was es sollte. Techniker geholt, nachdem die Telekom das Problem nicht so lösen könnte. Der Techniker stellt dann fest "Jo, Modem kaputt, ihre Schuld, hier die Rechnung für den Technikereinsatz" und meinte "Leihen sie sich das nächste Mal doch einfach ein Gerät im T-Punkt Shop aus, um das zu testen"


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2012)

> Naja, bei der Telekom muss man auf alles gefasst sein  (Aber bei welchem großen Verein is das heutzutage nicht so ...)


Eben! Wobei ich sagen musste, das ich mit 1&1 noch nie große Probleme hatte.  Durch ihr Forum geht die Bearbeitung von Problemen echt flott von der Bühne! 



> Ich hab auch per Kundencenter über den Status der Störungsnummer jetzt eine Nachricht geschickt, ob es vlt mit VDSL zu tun haben kann. Die wird (laut Website) direkt an den Techniker weitergesendet. Also, DAS ist schon klasse, dass man bei laufender Störung per Störungsnummer dem Techniker eine Nachricht senden kann - WENN es denn auch klappt...


Naja, mehr kannst du dann ja (leider) nicht machen. Jetzt muss man die Resultate abwarten.  



> ... können die einem so ein Gerät zum TEst denn verleihen?


Öhm, gute Frage...   Da muss ich passen.


----------



## kuer (2. Februar 2012)

die AUfstockung von 6000 aauf 16000 ist für keinen Router ein Problem. Bei Fritz kann man die Max Leistung anzeigen lassen. Weis nicht ob es bei deinem Produkt auch geht und man kann die Protukolle einsehen ob VDSL geht oder nicht.
Es wird einfach noch nicht geschaltet sein, oder sie haben ein Problem, die zugesicherten 16000 konstant zu liefern. Hängt davon ab wie viele da noch am Knoten hängen. 
Also abwarten und jeden Tag der vergeht anrufen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2012)

@bambusbar: aber wie gesagt: zufällig an dem Tag der Umstellung soll es kaputtgehen UND das tcom-Modem W502V tut es auch nicht? Das kann doch nicht sein...


@kuer: laut Hotline gestern sollte die Sache an sich schon fertig umgestellt gewesen sein. Da liegt also ein Fehler vor und nicht "nur" eine Bearbeitungsdauer.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2012)

> aber wie gesagt: zufällig an dem Tag der Umstellung soll es kaputtgehen UND das tcom-Modem W502V tut es auch nicht? Das kann doch nicht sein...


Das wäre dann Murphys Law! Auch wenn ich es für ziemlich unrealistisch halte das sowas passiert. 



> Da liegt also ein Fehler vor und nicht "nur" eine Bearbeitungsdauer.


Der Fehler liegt aber dann bei der Telekom, und nicht bei dir. 

Einfach mal abwarten und Tee trinken, auch wenn´s nervig ist.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2012)

nicht nur nervig: ich brauch das beruflich... muss jetzt bei meinen Eltern arbeiten...


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nicht nur nervig: ich brauch das beruflich... muss jetzt bei meinen Eltern arbeiten...


Nicht gut... 

Was mir noch eingefallen ist:

Du hast aber keine neuen Kundendaten bzw. Internetzugangsdaten bekommen?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2012)

Nein, ich hab online einfach nur bei "Tarif ändern / Optionen hinzubuchen" auf DSL16000 umgestellt, neue Daten hab ich keine bekommen. Und es ist ja auch so: wenn ADSL blinkt, findet der Router so weit ich weiß nicht mal DSL - es ist also nicht nur ein Fehl-Login, da hätte mir der Servicemitarbeiter auch sagen können "ich sehe hier, dass sie sich 20 mal erfolglos einloggen wollten" oder so (is nämlich bei einem Kumpel mal passiert, dass der einen Zahlendreher in den Daten hatte, was er erst merkte, als die Hotline ihn auf Fehl-Logins hinwies.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (2. Februar 2012)

Das kann bei der Telekom durchaus schon mal sein!
War bei mir das gleiche und dauerte gut 4 Tage!

Zuerst hieß es, mein Router würde die Umstellung nicht unterstützen (Fritz!Box 3050) 
Darauf hin hab ich mir nen anderen besorgt, der definitiv alles unterstützen sollte, von DSL RAM bis VDSL 100!

Gleiches Spiel, nur Fröhlich geblinkt.
Wieder war laut Telekom der Router wohl nicht kompatibel, weil alle Leitungsprüfungen ihrerseits ok waren.

Also ließ ich mich zu nem ungeliebten Speedport überreden, der 100%ig funktionieren muss!

Nix

Am Ende und beim gefühlten 100. Anruf(kleines Lob, kostenlose Hotline), samt Außendienst Prüfung, stellte sich dann heraus, das irgend ne Schlaftablette in der Vermittlungsstelle am Computer vergessen hat, einen Haken zu setzen (oder so ähnlich)! 
Quasi bis zum DSLAM bei der Leitung alles stimmte, da dann aber auch Ende war!

Fazit: sofort danach ging's sogar mit der alten Fritz 3050 (allerdings mit nur 8000, weil die wirklich nicht mehr unterstützt)

Trotzdem war ich bisher, bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Telekom. Da arbeiten auch nur Menschen und hatte noch nie jemanden der total inkompetent oder unfreundlich war.

MfG


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. Februar 2012)

Schick mir mal deine Telefonnummer. Ich hab zufällig meine Dienstschlappi hier


----------



## Bambusbar (2. Februar 2012)

Ich wollt scho sagen "Wo is Bloody, wenn man ihn mal braucht"
Find ich toll 

@Herb:
K a, vlt. is der W502V ja nicht VDSL-geeignet, kann ja sein ^^


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. Februar 2012)

Is die Frage ob er wirklich VDSL hat. Wenn ja, hat der Vertrieb wieder gepennt.
Das klärt sich aber gleich


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2012)

> Da arbeiten auch nur Menschen und hatte noch nie jemanden der total inkompetent oder unfreundlich war.


Hat ja auch niemand behauptet.  Es fällt eben nur auf, das die Bearbeitungsdauer oftmals einfach zu hoch ist.


----------



## Lightfire (3. Februar 2012)

dann möchte ich doch auch mal....
ich habe auch seid einiger zeit ständig Probleme mit dem Rosa Riesen, weil ich eben noch eine 2 telefonleitung brauchte (14Jähriger Pubertierender) also habe ich mich für IP anschluss entschlossen und damit begannen dann die ständigen Abstürtze ohne jeden grund das war am 22 Dezember also T-Com über Festnetz anrufen ging nicht weil ich jederzeit mit total ausfall rechnen musste, Telefon Support geht garnicht und Ahnnung sucht man bei den meisten eher vergebens dazu kack Unfreundlich und wenn sie nicht weiter wissen Legen die Mitarbeiter tatsächlich einfach auf (hatte ich 5x) und bis sie dann tatsächlich mal einen Techniker raus schicken wird erstmal versucht schön Technik zu verkaufen, doch oh wunder irgendwann haben sie mir tatsächlich mal einen Techniker geschickt, das die Syncronikation überall war nur nicht da wo sie sein sollte und mir ständig fehler in die Leitung gebügelt hat sind sie dann in die schaltzentrale gefahren da hat sich schonmal heraus gestellt das sich 2 Drähte berührt haben, das war aber leider nur 1 fehler, dann war irgendwo bei mir in der Wohnung die Leitung wieso auch immer mal angekratzt worden, auch das haben sie gefunden und dann lief die Leitung *(erstmal) *die Unendliche Geschichte geht weiter in unregelmässigen abständen bricht sie weiter zusammen, also wir gleich immer von der T-com gesagt zurück stellen oder isdn, das werde ich aber nicht machen weil es mir dann gleich wieder mehr geld kostet, von mir auch richte ich dem Techniker bei mir ein Zimmer ein, aber die haben mich ständig genervt das ich doch auf IP umstellen solle dann macht man es und alles schei..e, jetzt haben sie erstmal eine neue Firmware raus geschmissen mal sehen ob die was bringt, hat aber alles im allen auch vorteile die schreiben mir ständig was gut  ich werde auch erst zahlen wenn die Leitung 100% läuft.


----------



## Lightfire (3. Februar 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Hat ja auch niemand behauptet.  Es fällt eben nur auf, das die Bearbeitungsdauer oftmals einfach zu hoch ist.



Moin Pain....
du das liegt wohl eher daran das es bei der T-Com vorn und hinten zwickt, Unfähige Mitarbeiter (die meisten nicht alle) sie ihre eigene Technik überhaupt nicht kennen, Warteschleifen so lang das man ein 6 gänge Menu kochen kann,
und man wird nur noch hin und her verbunden und immer wieder alles erzählen, und der Techniker sagte mir das es eigentlich seit T wieder alles unter einem Dach hat T-Mobile, T-Systems und was weis ich wie sie alle heissen nichts mehr Funktioniert weil sie wohl trotzdem alle ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen.


----------



## facehugger (3. Februar 2012)

@TE: deinen Ärger kann ich nachvollziehen, hatte ähnlichen Stress vor längerer Zeit mit meiner 16000-Leitung über Freenet (heute 1&1). Wochenlang hatte ich Verbindungsabbrüche, 3 Telekom-Techniker waren da, konnten sich jedoch die Ursache nicht erklären. Die Leitung wurde durchgemessen, das Modem getauscht. Einer von den Herren meinte sogar es, läge "vielleicht" an meinem PC 

Eigenartigerweise löste sich das Problem nach gefühlten 1000 Anrufen über die Kundenhotline (gottseidank kostenlos) plötzlich irgendwann in Luft auf und ich hatte wieder eine stabile und schnelle Verbindung. Auf Anfrage meinerseits bekam ich wegen "Unannehmlichkeiten" eine Gutschrift in Höhe von 2 Monatsbeträgen. Wenn du das Net beruflich brauchst, würde ich auf eine solche ebenfalls bestehen. Ich hoffe, das du bald wieder "on" bist

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2012)

Kleine Info: hab noch immer kein DSL, und die Hotline bestätigte, dass in meinem Kundenkonto nur was von ADSL steht, nichts von VDSL.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Februar 2012)

Also ich hatte schon mehrere Fälle von "Hilferufen" (und einmal auch selber erlebt), die umgestiegen sind und das selbe Fehlerbild wie du hatten. Da waren es dann "Fehler" in der Hausverkabelung. Bei DSL1000 ist es beispielsweise nie aufgefallen, DSL16000 hatte dann auf einmal Syncroabbrüche oder syncronisierte erst gar nicht. Gibt es bei dir mehrere Telefone/Telefonsteckdosen im Haus?


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. Februar 2012)

Das kann man aber nur schwer als Leihe rausbekommen. Dafür haben wir geeichte Messgeräte 
Allgemein kann es unzählige Ursachen haben.


----------



## HomieStylez (3. Februar 2012)

Ich werde bald in eine eigene Wohnung ziehen, und dort wird definitiv nichts von den Rosanen Einzug halten.
Seit DSL 2000 nur Probleme, sie vergaßen, uns von DSL2000 auf 6000 hochzustellen, nachdem ich dies für meinen Dad gemeldet habe,
hieß es da können wir nichts für sie tun. WTF was? Telekom teurer als alle anderen & mit so einem Service wollen die Kunden behalten?
Naja nach ewig langem Hin&Her bekamen wir sogar die 16000er zum Preis der 6000er, und einen neuen Router.
Von den Routern warens derer 5, da die lieben Telekom Router des öfteren kaputt gehen.
An der Hotline wartet man ewig lange, meistens wird man wie eine H**e rumgereicht & am Ende hat dort doch niemand eine Ahnung.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2012)

SO, es geht jetzt endlich - danke für die ganzen Tipps!


Zur telekom: ich hab da keine Probleme, außer dass es halt in diesem Falle "verbockt" wurde - aber Hotline 2 mal nach einer Minute warten drangekommen, einmal nach 5Min noch keiner dran, aufgelegt, später versucht => sofort einer dran. Und die Leute waren immer sehr höflich, hilfsbereit usw. - einer kannte sich auch technisch durchaus gut aus und erklärte einiges (was ich schon wußte  ), was sicher keiner weiß, der nur Lösungsverschläge per Software-Entscheidungsbaumvorgabe vorliest... und wenn die Leitung nicht gut ist, könnte auch ein anderer Anbieter nichts dran ändern.


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. Februar 2012)

Na da wollen wir doch mal deine Leitung gegenmessen.... 

Edit: da is wohl einer nicht sync... grad am Router wechseln?


----------



## Sturmi (3. Februar 2012)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Na da wollen wir doch mal deine Leitung gegenmessen....
> 
> Edit: da is wohl einer nicht sync... grad am Router wechseln?


Jetzt kommt sicher gleich einer und sagt wir würden den Leuten hinterher spionieren


----------



## Nemesis_AS (3. Februar 2012)

Sturmi schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt kommt sicher gleich einer und sagt wir würden den Leuten hinterher spionieren



Lag mir gerade auf der Zunge

Also ich bin mit dem Service der Telekom immer sehr zufrieden gewesen.
Und wenn wirklich mal 2 min keiner ans Telefon geht, auflegen, sofort nochmal versuchen, dann klappt es.

Allerdings musste ich den Kundendienst auch noch nicht wegen wirklich vieler Probleme kontaktieren. 

Und ich Zahl auch gern den kleinen Mehrpreis an anderen Anbietern gemessen!

Denn der Service bei mancher Konkurrenz ist abgrundtief schlecht und das dann noch bei teils kostenpflichtigen Hotline's! 
Da kann ich dann gern drauf verzichten...

MfG


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. Februar 2012)

Immer alle brav zur Telekom


----------



## Sturmi (3. Februar 2012)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Immer alle brav zur Telekom


Irgendwer muss ja Bloodys und mein Gehalt zahlen


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2012)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Na da wollen wir doch mal deine Leitung gegenmessen....
> 
> Edit: da is wohl einer nicht sync... grad am Router wechseln?



nö. ich hab rein gar nix gemacht ^^


----------



## der_yappi (3. Februar 2012)

Weißt du schon an was es lag Herbboy?


----------



## motek-18 (3. Februar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern halt mit dem Service telefoniert und auch schon gefragt, ob vlt. versehntlich VDSL geschaltet sei - das wurde verneint.
> 
> In meiner Störungsmeldung steht wiederum wie gesagt was von VDSL... dafür braucht man natürlich einen passenden Router, das ist klar. Die Frage ist, ob das nur ein Tippfehler ist oder ob die wirklich VDSL geschaltet haben. Kann das überhaupt sein: zum gleichen Tarif VDSL, und dann dann aber mit "nur" 16000er-Speed?
> 
> ...


 

vdsl fängt erst ab 25000 an,ich habe eine vdsl 50000,ist firma und wohnung in einem,habe NOCH NIE probleme gehabt,nur eins :logisch das man nie 50000 auf der leitung hatt aber so um 46000 ist standert


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Februar 2012)

Falsch! Es gibt auch VDSL 16! Gib mir ne Telefonnummer und ich check das


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Weißt du schon an was es lag Herbboy?


 nö, keine Ahnung. Muss aber was an der Einstellung am Verteilerpunkt gewesen sein, da es von der Hotline aus BIS zum Verteilerpunkt okay war, und in meinem Haus musste wiederum auch niemand was arbeiten - daher wird es halt irgendeine Einstellungache gewesen sein.


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Februar 2012)

Also die Schleife war gestern schon weg. Wer weiß was das war...
Ich tippe auf den defekten Port


----------



## motek-18 (4. Februar 2012)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Falsch! Es gibt auch VDSL 16! Gib mir ne Telefonnummer und ich check das


 
nicht hier bei uns erst ab 25t,habe VDSL schon seid 3 jahren erst 25t und jetzt 50t.25t fing hier erst an.
in köln wird eine neue leitung getestet rund 1Mio,hierbei muss man auch glasfaserkabel zum haus verlegt haben,vom verteilerkasten drausen zum haus(wohnung)


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Februar 2012)

Ich arbeite in dem ersten Testgebiet für FTTB 
Mir brauchste nicht erzählen wie was funktioniert. Wenn der DSLAM aufgerüstet wurde oder einfach nur ein Firmwareupgrade bekommen hat, geht auch VDSL16. Man erhofft sich damit größere Gebiete zu erschließen.


----------



## Decrypter (4. Februar 2012)

VDSL 16 ist aber nur per Outdoor DSLAM verfügbar und nicht per Indoor aus dem HVT. Letzteres macht auch wenig Sinn, da dort dann DSL 16000 Plus (für Entertain) eh verfügbar ist. Mit VDSL 16 will man diejenigen Kunden versuchen zu erreichen, die in Outdoor Ausbaugebieten für VDSL 25 schon zu weit vom Outdoor entfernt sind und somit nicht mit Entertain versorgt werden können. Denn DSL 16000 Plus (via ADSL2+) wird ja nur vom HVT geschaltet und nicht aus den VDSL Outdoor DSLAMS. Von den Bandbreiten ist VDSL 16 und DSL 16000 Plus aber völlig identisch.


----------



## BloodySuicide (5. Februar 2012)

Möglich ist viel. Theoretisch kann man im Outdoor auch ADSL Schalten.


----------



## motek-18 (5. Februar 2012)

Ruhrgebiet ist nicht Outdoor,16t wurde damals nicht angeboten,vielleicht heute,bin aber sehr zufrieden mit-25t,50t


----------



## Rasha (27. Februar 2012)

Stress die Telekom bis zum Geht nicht mehr, das die nen Techniker vorbeischicken...

Die Jungs sind wirklich gut, bei mir war das Problem dass ich direkt Internet zum Telefon dazu bestellt hatte (andere Wohnung) und halt auch 16k. Nach diversen Telefongesprächen mit dem Support und einer vermeintlichen Nichtsynchronisation bei der Leitung (obwohl ich ins Internet konnte dabei), kam dann einer vorbei und hat auch das Problem gefunden. Es lag an einem älteren Kondensator.


----------

